# Rhodendron honey



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

I've never heard of any issue with American Rhododendrons. For grayanotoxin to reach toxic levels in your honey, it would have to be the only nectar source available. 

Take a look at the literature: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s12012-012-9162-2


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you that makes sense. I know I had bees last year and I'm sure they must've worked the rhododendrons but this is the first year I've noticed. I'm still fairly new at this.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Original Cookie said:


> Thank you that makes sense. I know I had bees last year and I'm sure they must've worked the rhododendrons but this is the first year I've noticed. I'm still fairly new at this.


No Worries. Where I live, Mtn Luarel and Rhoddies are like weeds. EVERYWHERE! I've never given a second thought to grayanotoxin...


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you that helps a lot


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Although Honey bees will Visit Rhodendron they really do not utilize much nectar from it, More a bumblebee flower. What little they would get would not effect the honey. There are as a rule too many other "Good" sources of nectar available at the time when it blooms to cause concern.


----------

